# Rawleigh`s Trademark bottle



## Chaser43 (Mar 30, 2004)

I saw another  one on EBay with a label stateing Anti-Pain Internal.
 Mostly alcohol with other ingredents mixed in. Asked the seller if there was a date
 on the label. Seller came back with ` I cant find a date on it anywhere.`
 Its eight and a half inches tall.


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 30, 2004)

You've been busy! I'm still trying to figure out that 'bent' bottle you posted[] The clear Rawleigh's is a common medicine, ABM. In fact Rawleigh's is still in business under the name of W.T. Rawleigh's, and sells balms and salves in old fashioned looking tins and bottles.


----------



## Chaser43 (Mar 30, 2004)

Yes, This one doesnt look too old really. 
 But, from the one I saw on EBay, the label looked fairly old. Early to mid  1900s
 maybe.


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 30, 2004)

Well, if you want, you could honestly sell it as a bottle produced in the 'last century'[]  I've kept them when I come across them digging, they sell well at flea markets, garage sales and I see them on e-bay all the time.   There are some odd, early varietys that have some value to collectors.  Try to look for some older specimens, most of what you've posted tonight has been commons.  But you got to start somewhere!


----------

